# Yet another newbie with dark & pumpkiny addiction



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

(Waves)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Since purchasing my home with a good size yard. Realizing the awesome potential is has. Its now has gotten serious enough to enroll into part-time college courses for pneumatics and other electromechanical engineering. Under the guise of advancing my career goals. But in reality its a very long and expensive way to have the most bad ass looking haunt in the area! I hear the pay is better too, which just means more money to spend on materials for making props. 

Its sad, I know. 

But there are others, I am not alone.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, your amongst others with the same passion Z.A. That's the same reason I'm going to college, kick ass haunts...oh, and to further my career goals (yeah!) Welcome to a great forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, ZombiesA! Admitting the addiction is the first step to a cure...oh, wait, we don't WANT to be cured here


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome ZA dig in and feed the addiction


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

It's a slippery slope my friend - but welcome just the same...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome,and have nothing to fear,were all as (in)sane as you


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Hope we can help you advance your 'career goals'!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, Z.A. Sounds like you have good plan going.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome! have some fun


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the plan, welcome aboard!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sad at all! its a higher calling! Welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We're glad to have you - welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome ZA, A big yard means you need equally big storage!


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for the greetings and welcomes!

Vlad,
I think the double car garage will do just fine. Just threw 220v in there so I can so some welding and run some other machinery. That was the other main reason for buying the house. Now all I have to do is insulate and heat it and it will be set to work on Halloween and other crap all year long.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me...might as well go to college for something you're actually going to use instead of just for a piece of paper.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I too started as a lurker. I remember the good old days of following Jeff around, waiting for him outside of his house. Using binoculars to watch him sleep, til he got the restraining order for me. Oh wait, that was stalking, not lurking. Nevermind. Glad to have you here.


----------

